# lowes silocone



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i went to lowes and every silocone i saw said not for use with aquariums what can i get


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Lfs should have it mine does :nod:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

go to fred meyers or walmart. they have aquarium sealant there.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

well i got the lowes shite anyway they also had aquarium silocone but it was twice as much for 1/3 the amount and come on they both say 100% silocone on them plus my mother hasnt had any problems out of it so thats what im going with


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

GE silicone II (very important... DONT buy the one intended for bathrooms)


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Malok said:


> well i got the lowes shite anyway they also had aquarium silocone but it was twice as much for 1/3 the amount and come on they both say 100% silocone on them plus my mother hasnt had any problems out of it so thats what im going with


Why buy something that flat out says it is not safe for aquariums?


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Yea, don't use anything but the GE II stuff, I did, and my DIY 180 leaks like a bucket with no bottom.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

yea thats what i got and 1 month ago when my mother got it it didnt say anything about not using it for aquariums and now it does and there is also ge aquarium silocone that gost alot more scam if you ask me

i mean really if two things are both 100% the same stuff arent they the same.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

your better off ordering online or going to your lfs.


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

If you look at the ingredients list on any of the 100% silicones at hardware stores, you will see that silicone is not the only thing listed. So I don't know how they can say that it's 100% silicone when it's not.

GE II is not any more expensive than any other silicone. I agree with you that the aquariums stuff is overpriced. But it's just like anything else with in a specialized, narrow market. The sell less so they have to make more profit per item.

Do what you want, but I've seen crap silicone fail first-hand, and I won't using anything but GE II.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

luckydog said:


> If you look at the ingredients list on any of the 100% silicones at hardware stores, you will see that silicone is not the only thing listed. So I don't know how they can say that it's 100% silicone when it's not.
> 
> GE II is not any more expensive than any other silicone. I agree with you that the aquariums stuff is overpriced. But it's just like anything else with in a specialized, narrow market. The sell less so they have to make more profit per item.
> 
> Do what you want, but I've seen crap silicone fail first-hand, and I won't using anything but GE II.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Bathroom silicone I'm sure has stuff in it to aid aganst mold. Where Aquarium silicone is compleatly inert once it dries.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

its the ge 2 plus like i said my moms been using it for years

and she doesnt have leaky tanks


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

oh oh oh. ok both were GE II. Is the stuff you got colored or is it also clear?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Malok said:


> its the ge 2 plus like i said my moms been using it for years
> 
> and she doesnt have leaky tanks


Up above you said you got "the lowes shite" and now you say "ge 2 plus"

Which one did you get?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

geII (lowes shite) rather than aquarium shite


----------



## bsonetwo (Aug 25, 2006)

Malok said:


> well i got the lowes shite anyway they also had aquarium silocone but it was twice as much for 1/3 the amount and come on they both say 100% silocone on them plus my mother hasnt had any problems out of it so thats what im going with


contradicts your previous post... but as its been stated GE2 is made for a specific reason! you wouldnt put cooking oil in your car because they both are 100% oil would you?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> go to fred meyers or walmart. they have aquarium sealant there.










.........probably doesnt hae fred meyers there, just where
we are at blacksunshine.......:rasp:

you can use sylicone ment for glass GE II
ive always used that


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey man trust me when I say " why take a chance"...
Get the right stuff the first time and you will be much happier...

R.T.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Just so you all realize. The same silicone companies that sell silicone to lowes, sell silicone to pet stores world wide. It all has to do with marketing not with what will or wont work. GE silicone II has a PROVEn track record to work in the aquarium realm. Why pay $6+ a tube for "aquarium sealant" when you can buy it for $3


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

$6 for aquarium sealant? Try $15 around here!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> Just so you all realize. The same silicone companies that sell silicone to lowes, sell silicone to pet stores world wide. It all has to do with marketing not with what will or wont work. GE silicone II has a PROVEn track record to work in the aquarium realm. Why pay $6+ a tube for "aquarium sealant" when you can buy it for $3


thats what i say plus your paying 6 dollars for 1/3 of what you pay for 3
mmoney racket


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

ge 1 or 2 100 silicone has worked in the past kitchen and door only, but now the new ge 2 have bioseal in it to fight mold, so look for the bottles that dont have bio seal on it.. I had to get grey and brown colored just cause the clear and black where frickin biosealed.... but have used the others GE 1 and 2 no problems kitchen and door...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jesus-why even worrie about 6 damn dollars-sh*t why even worrie about 15 bucks-Just be thankful you guys dont have to pay my prices!!!!!Lucky sob's you all are!!!!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

you live in arkansaw?

dont you have lowes or home depot there


----------



## compton4x4 (Aug 5, 2007)

because GE II Window and door has BIOSEAL in it. Kills bacteria, and mold growth. That gets into your filter, and you're system is done.


----------

